# New member looking for advice



## AJ7720 (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi, I found this forum searching for a place to discuss marriage issues. My husband and I are currently in marriage counseling and we are trying to work through some issues but it doesn't seem to be going that well. We're not on the verge of divorce and that isn't something I am even considering at this point but our current situation is pretty bad and I just don't know what to do anymore. 
I'll post more details about what is going on in another thread but I just wanted to come in, say hi, and introduce myself. 
I chose to go by AJ on this site, I am 42 years old. I have 2 kids and have been married for 15 years. 
I'm not here to rant or complain about my husband. I genuinely want to make my marriage work, I've just come to a point where I honestly don't know what to do anymore. Hopeing some friendly people here can lend some insight, maybe share some advice, or just talk to others who have been through similar things in their lives. Thanks everyone. I'm looking forward to future discussions. 😁


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome! Sorry to hear you're having problems. Maybe we can help.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Get another counselor


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Welcome! What exactly are the issues you're trying to work out?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome and we'll be here to help you.


----------

